# tegu decrease appetite



## yulyani (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I want to share the info about the tegu appetite. 

In the last 2 weeks, my tegu gogon began to lost his appetite. He used to be a greedy eater, and almost always finish his food.

when he was eating,...he seemed to be very interested and greedy at the first time, but he stops eating after some bites and stay quiet again...

Right now he seemed to be only interested in case we give some aromatic flavour in the top of his food, like the raw yolk, or the a/d canned food for cats....and still he never finish his food. 

He seemed to me still quite healthy, and still quite active,...only he often hiding at the corner at the bathroom (dark place) preference.

I wonder if this situation is related with the hibernation or mating season, but I don't know at my country in case tegu can enter hibernation phase....

I appreciate any input from you.

many thanks, yuli


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 7, 2012)

How old is gogon?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 8, 2012)

_Time maybe catching up with him or he just may be settling in with the season change. You can take him for a check up w/ labs to make sure every thing's in order. I don't know how the Vets are in your area, or give him some where to burrow/hideout and see what he does, since he's not losing weight. _


----------



## yulyani (Sep 8, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> How old is gogon?



thank you. Gogon is about 8 years or less now. I am with him since 6,5 years ago. He is 5,6 kg in weight. When he was younger, he was about 6,7 kg, so decreased about 1 kg...yesterday night i tried to give him the meal consist of chicken liver, fruits and a little bit a/d canned. First he ate it very vigourosly,...but he stopped the eating and walking around, still active and still fast walking,...seemed to me he lost the appetite after some bites



Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Time maybe catching up with him or he just may be settling in with the season change. You can take him for a check up w/ labs to make sure every thing's in order. I don't know how the Vets are in your area, or give him some where to burrow/hideout and see what he does, since he's not losing weight. _



thank you....do you mean gogon is getting older and having the aging symptom? 
I had him checked about the smell breath before and regarding from the result, the bacteria found is klebsiella pneumoniae, but since he didn't have any bad breath again so the vet don't treat with antibiotics.

I don't know if any vet is capable to do the proper blood work on him,...but I will try to get info


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 8, 2012)

I would say as long as he is eating and active, there shouldn't be reason to worry. I'd say monitor his weight and if it suddenly begins to drop a lot then a vet visit would be in order. Like you first said though, it is the time of year for him to start slowing down a bit.


----------



## yulyani (Sep 8, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> I would say as long as he is eating and active, there shouldn't be reason to worry. I'd say monitor his weight and if it suddenly begins to drop a lot then a vet visit would be in order. Like you first said though, it is the time of year for him to start slowing down a bit.



thank you,...yes I surely will weight him every few days and let you know,...I don't like to see my pets aging and decreased appetite,...but this is a thing we can't avoid,...I have miut my dog he is 15 years old and he is also not eating really good in the moment so I have 2 friend with appetite problem now.....


----------

